# RCP unter Linux >> Rechteproblem



## chilla (17. Apr 2008)

Grüß euch,

Ich arbeite gerade daran eine für Windows entwickelte RCP-Applikation auf Linux(Debian) zu portieren.
Ich muss zugeben ich bin nicht gerade ganz sattelfest was Linux betrifft, aber es wird jeden Tag besser 

Wenn ich die Applikation zB. ins home-verzeichnis lege, oder in der IDE ausführe, macht es keine Probleme.

Nun soll das Ding aber bei der Installation mit .deb ins /opt verzeichnis gelegt werden. 

Dazu habe ich "chown -r aktuelleruser: /Programmordner/" ausgeführt.

Wenn ich das Programm aber als aktuelleruser in der console starte kann sich die workbench nicht öffnen, da der vom framework angelegte Ordner "workspace" root gehört und das framework keinen zugriff darauf hat.

also.

.) wieso legt das framework den workspace als "root" an ???
.) warum kann das framework eine datei als root anlegen, aber danach nichtmehr darauf zugreifen??
.) kann man dieses verhalten beeinflussen??
.) weiß jemand wo das verhalten des frameworks unter linux und die punkte die man dabei beachten muss, dokumentiert sind??
.) hat jemand erfahrung mit der verwendung von eclipse oder einer rcp im opt verzeichnis??

und vorallem gibtz dazu irgendwo ein HowTo???

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,

mfg, chilla


----------



## chilla (17. Apr 2008)

tja, man sollte halt beim ersten start nicht dummerweise als root angemeldet sein 

somit ist die ganze sache relativ erledigt 

aber wenn jemand trotzdem nette quellen zu eclipse vs lnx-rechtesystem hat  würd ich mich trotzdem freuen.
ich nehme an dass mir sicher noch irgendwas in die quere kommt 

mfg, chl


----------



## foobar (17. Apr 2008)

Das hat eigentlich nichts mit Linux zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit equinox der Osgiimplementierung von Eclipse. Wenn du steurn willst wo der workspace und die configurationarea erstellt werden sollen hilft dir das vielleicht weiter:

http://help.eclipse.org/help33/inde...c.isv/reference/misc/multi_user_installs.html


----------

